# Last Lost



## Tewin Follow (May 24, 2010)

The Hell, guys? Didn't anyone here watch Lost?

It's over now.
Six years. Wow.
I don't know if watching it on DVD would be the same, because I guess the months-and-months-FFFFF-- of waiting for each Season made the build up stronger.

I just watched the last episode (it was on at Amurrican-time at 5am, so I recorded it...) and... I'm happy with how it ended. 
It was very sweet and I bawwed a little.

So, how about you lot?

*EDIT: I'll be mentioning SPOILERS, so look out!*


----------



## kyle19 (May 24, 2010)

I was confused, and they could have done a little more with the man in black and Jack. Also if Kate and the others made it home on the plane


----------



## Smelge (May 24, 2010)

Trying to watch it online, fucking video keeps stopping. It's all loaded, it just apparently needs an extra play buffer, so it's taken me most of the evening to get through.

When Claire and Charlie remembered each other, that got me. The whole romance then Charlie drowning thing was pretty damn sad.


----------



## Smelge (May 24, 2010)

Not going to cry. Not going to cry.

:C


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 24, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Also if Kate and the others made it home on the plane



I don't think it was meant to matter.
What mattered was that they all met each other in the end, I guess.

I was really touched by Ben almost dying for Hurley, and then seeing Locke again at the church...


----------



## Smelge (May 24, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I don't think it was meant to matter.
> What mattered was that they all met each other in the end, I guess.



It wasn't until the remembering sequences that you realised just how many people fell for each other, then died. Apparently the island hates romance.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 24, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> It wasn't until the remembering sequences that you realised just how many people fell for each other, then died. Apparently the island hates romance.



Love is unacceptable.
I had actually forgotten what Sharon looked like until I saw her. Poor Sayid.

Jacob should've been there, he was always alone.


----------



## Smelge (May 24, 2010)

Shannon, not Sharon.

Also, InB4Tashkent


----------



## TashkentFox (May 24, 2010)

Am I right in thinking Lost is a cross between Alive and The Prisoner?


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 24, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Shannon, not Sharon.
> 
> Also, InB4Tashkent



Whatever, I didn't really care for her character...
Does Tashkent like Lost or what?

What do you think happened with Jack's son? Jack remembered a life in which he didn't have a son, so what happens to the life he left behind? D:


----------



## kyle19 (May 24, 2010)

Did they ever explain what the island was exactly?


----------



## Smelge (May 24, 2010)

Yeah, that's an interesting one. Maybe the son was some kind of wish fulfillment. Seems a little harsh just to dump him once he's not needed any more though. I like the way they managed to fit in two major tropes at the end. "They were dead all along" and "They all live happily ever after".

Also: This post is spoileriffic, so anyone reading this should forget the previous paragraphs.



kyle19 said:


> Did they ever explain what the island was  exactly?



Big thing made of rock with a delicious glowy caramel centre.


----------



## arisfelis (May 24, 2010)

I think the plane was more for Jack's sake. Seeing that let him know he died for nothing. 

I remember reading in an interview a long time ago about how Lost was never about the island, but more about the characters being lost in their own lives. I never really cared about the island or all the crazy things that were happening.


----------



## Aden (May 24, 2010)

So I haven't seen any episodes of Lost. Ever. Is it worth watching? Is there actually a conclusion to the rampant mysteries? Or is it just a big disappointment


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 24, 2010)

arisfelis said:


> I remember reading in an interview a long time ago about how Lost was never about the island, but more about the characters being lost in their own lives. I never really cared about the island or all the crazy things that were happening.



Thisthisthis. :3

I tried explaining this to my stepdad (who watched the last 15 minutes with me), but I think he (and people who didn't follow the show in general) expected huge action/secrets/HOLLYWOOD DRAMA!!!2.

It's always been about the characters, of course it had. 

Entire episodes flashing back to their lives and srs emotional problems/situations before crashing, instead of focusing on DHARMA or the polar bears etc. like a typical mindless show.


----------



## kyle19 (May 24, 2010)

Aden said:


> So I haven't seen any episodes of Lost. Ever. Is it worth watching? Is there actually a conclusion to the rampant mysteries? Or is it just a big disappointment


Definitely worth watching, just don't be expecting them to give you answers directly.


----------



## Smelge (May 24, 2010)

Most of the mysteries and secrets have been resolved over this season anyway, so there weren't any major ones left to reveal, they just had to tie up the loose ends and finish it.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 24, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Most of the mysteries and secrets have been resolved over this season anyway, so there weren't any major ones left to reveal, they just had to tie up the loose ends and finish it.



I was very impressed with how they managed to get some of the mysteries in without them feeling forced or rushed.

And how the characters from all over came together at the end and eventually trusted one another-- especially Ben going from The Big Bad to hanging out with Hurley and co.


----------



## arisfelis (May 24, 2010)

Aden said:


> So I haven't seen any episodes of Lost. Ever. Is it worth watching? Is there actually a conclusion to the rampant mysteries? Or is it just a big disappointment


I stopped watching it around the 4th season and just recently got back into it. Everything as a whole was freakin amazing I thought. Im going to buy it as soon as they pack it up as a complete series blue ray pack.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 24, 2010)

arisfelis said:


> I stopped watching it around the 4th season and just recently got back into it. Everything as a whole was freakin amazing I thought. Im going to buy it as soon as they pack it up as a complete series blue ray pack.



Enjoy spending Â£200 on it. ( :c )

The show really got SRS in Season 5, I think. It's not one of those shows you can skip a bunch of episodes of: it's a story.


----------



## Smelge (May 24, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> It's not one of those shows you can skip a bunch of episodes of: it's a story.



Correct. It's like reading a book and missing out several pages of plot. You might be lucky and miss some irrelevant exposition. Or you might miss some vital stuff.


----------



## arisfelis (May 24, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Enjoy spending Â£200 on it. ( :c )
> 
> The show really got SRS in Season 5, I think. It's not one of those shows you can skip a bunch of episodes of: it's a story.


I didn't skip anything. I got back into it where I left off. I very rarely buy any shows or movies unless I think they're worth it. This I think is definitely worth it.


----------

